# Brushing boots while hunting



## lifeslemons (20 November 2007)

Hey guys, not sure if this has been posted before, but I was wondering how many of you boot up to go hunting?

I never would, since I've seen some pretty nasty cases of grit and dirt getting stuck in the boot and rubbing the horse's leg to a nasty state, but it's always a dilemma since I've got some pretty valuable legs to protect too! (I use over-reach boots, though.)

So just wondering... what do you do? Anyone been really posh and used tubigrip to stop the dirt?!


----------



## Weezy (20 November 2007)

Absolutely NEVER EVER use boots when hunting and I cringe when I see people booted up.


----------



## lifeslemons (20 November 2007)

Well that is the case with me, (although I can see principle, its foolish IMO,) but I thought I was over-reacting!


----------



## H-J (20 November 2007)

Absolutely NEVER EVER use boots when hunting and I cringe when I see people booted up.
		
Click to expand...

Why is that?


----------



## RunToEarth (20 November 2007)

Hally_Jane-
A lot of people have started to boot up horses, mainly because they boot up for XC, hunting is an extreme sport and has many large fences. However people fail to realise that the average XC round for an amateur would be 6minutes, XC schooling lessons lasting only an hour? Much of the terraine out hunting is through plough, bog, mud and water, not only leading to mud lodged between boot and leg but also starting to pull tendons. People don't realise that often hunting lasts for houuuurs, and many horses that come with our pack and stood about trying to kick their boots off- obviously something is irritating them.
On a personal note my other fear has always been wire. I don't intensionally ever jump wire but back in the day when there were no trail hunts, the field went where the masters did, the masters where the huntsman had gone. I once saw a horse jump a drystone wall with a barbed wire on the top, had the horse not been booted the horse would have suffered a superficial cut to his front leg, however the horse was booted, the boot catching on the wire and bringing the horse down in the middle of the wall- the horse did not ride again.
That said I do wear OR boots and sometimes knee boots on BIG wall days, but I hunt for hours at a time, my horses would find it so unfair drowned in boots and such, and the countryside being so unpredictable I just couldnt risk it, for me I would soner go without. Then of coure there are all of those people hopping of betwen drags to pulls boots up, do straps- what a pain in the arse!


----------



## Weezy (20 November 2007)

Dirt, grit, wetness, rubbing, slipping, possibity of catching on things...for hours on end...


----------



## severnmiles (20 November 2007)

I wouldn't ever hunt mine without boots, anything I hunt has spindly legs, usually (before the pups) hunt a 2 day week and I've never once had problems whether in England with plough or up on the moor down here in bog.  M's horse goes out without boots as he's a thicker set type but when I re-clipped him a week ago his legs have so many cuts and scabs on them.


----------



## severnmiles (20 November 2007)

But there are probably as many reasons for wearing them as against.  If you don't - serious risk of knocking legs on jumps/other horses crashing into your horses legs and bruising their bones, if they're close infront or behind 4/5 hrs of brushing wouldn't be good e.t.c

I only use Clarendon, as much as I hate the principle of them, they stay put and never let any dirt or grit in.


----------



## wizzi901 (20 November 2007)

the oldie gets brushing boots on the back just in case he gets tired....and catches a leg on wire, etc.

The youngster has tendon boots on the front as he can overeach and rather have a rash from grit than a severed tendon.

Its down to personal choice and I seriously have NEVER had a horse, not matter what country I have ridden, suffer from any problems from wearing boots, I wouldnt use leather ones admittedly, neoprene and done up well and good.  Its loose boots that cause problems.


----------



## severnmiles (20 November 2007)

Its correct for the field master to put his hunt coat over wire for members of the field to jump it which would prevent that, although I appreciate few do.


----------



## wizzi901 (20 November 2007)

not going to help if a horse overreaches tho! A lot of our country has tree roots etc, woodland area, its not the greatest of footing and honestly I have done many miles, never had an issue with any type of boots EVER!!

I think if you dont show your horse and its a hunter and thats all then great, but if you want an allrounder without scars, booting is sensible, its par for the course!


----------



## Nats_uk (21 November 2007)

Sorry but my horse is far too accident prone to not wear boots hunting - he wears pull on over reach boots, front tendon and back brushing boots (front &amp; back taped so they can't fall off)


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (21 November 2007)

My horse did a tendon last year and the vet has told me quite categorically to wear sports medecine boots on him whilst out hunting which obviously I will. 

I have never worn boots on other horses hunting though.


----------



## Starbucks (21 November 2007)

Current horses I don't, they are both quite hardy and chunky and touch wood have never had any injuries.

If i was taking a youngster or la ittle TB I would consider some protection, but would only put on what was needed.


----------



## Haniki (21 November 2007)

I used to use pull on over reach boots (trimmed shorter as my horse had shallow heels) and double velcro woof boots on the front legs.


----------



## Eagle_day (21 November 2007)

"Its correct for the field master to put his hunt coat over wire for members of the field to jump it which would prevent that, although I appreciate few do."

A piece of hunting etiquette from the realms of myth and legend, if you'll forgive me SM.  I can't imagine any response from an FM at the prospect of several hundred-pounds worth of scarlet cloth and gilt buttons being trashed into rags other than a swift and firm 'B*llocks'.


----------



## Amymay (21 November 2007)

Yep.  Never had any problems with rubs or abrassions 'cos the boots fit well and are taped.


----------



## LizzieJ (21 November 2007)

No, never.  Once saw a horse break down so badly his fetlock was on the floor because his over reach boots got stuck in the mud.  We have heavy clay round here.


----------



## LEC (21 November 2007)

ALWAYs boot up to go hunting. I take my eventer and frankly it is not worth the risk as he has another job to do. Last year came back from hunting had a great big tear in my boot that was hoof shaped. Boot was wrecked but my horse was fine. For me I would rather spend £40 on some really good boots than the £3500 friends had to pay for a severed tendon that could have been prevented.
I just have boots on front and back. No over reach boots.


----------



## Bossanova (21 November 2007)

I use the fluffy NEW boots or clarendons for hunting


----------



## Tinkerbee (21 November 2007)

Never, too dangerous

Our guys have enough fuzz to protect them


----------



## severnmiles (21 November 2007)

Our old field master did it, perhaps he had more manners than the ones you are used to.  And to say he/she may wreck a £700 coat is ludicrous seeing as many get torn in woodland alone.  The purpose is not that the coat gets torn but that the horses get high over the bright colour of the coat so clear the danger of the wire, afterall red is among the colours they see.


----------



## RunToEarth (21 November 2007)

I agree with SM, the hunting attire was never designed simply asthetically, it always had a job to do. Stocks are worn not only to keep our necks there but should anything happen to a horse's leg you have something to wrap around it, though I agree in these times no body wants to, last year I used my silk stock to wrap around a horse's back leg to slow the bleeding, I think there would be few in my hunt field that would do the same but then again I can rest easy at night knowing that horse is now ok. 
There are as many pros as there are cons for wearing boots, I know my country very well and have always booted appropriately, he has before come home with little nicks on his legs but my horse was blessed with well built legs and a decent jump on him, we are as safe as we can be in this sport I believe.


----------



## CastleMouse (21 November 2007)

I never booted up Castle for hunting as he is a very sturdy lad... But Ali is quite a "light" horse so I use leather brushing boots on all 4 of his legs. His two front boots are fleece lined, and his hind ones just have regular padding, and they have never slipped out hunting yet, and we went through a lot of boggy land and thick mud last Saturday... He doesn't seem to be irritated by them either. He's a very clean jumper, but I'd rather be on the safe side tbh...


----------



## Thistle (21 November 2007)

I use the fluffy NEW boots all round too. The fluff clogs and seals at the edges and the insides stay clean and dry. I tape them as they only have single velcro.


----------



## Safina (22 November 2007)

I boot up as does most of my field - pros of booting outweigh the cons for me and as its not a faux pas at my hunt anymore I don't fret about the etiquette side of things.


----------



## KatB (22 November 2007)

"Proper" hunting my horse has always had good fitting XC boots infront as I would rather that than him stand on himslef or strike his tendon and wreck his legs. Bloodhounding which is now all I do Iuse boots all round as it is more "choice" going, and is more like a lengthened XC schooling session!! My horse has always had white clean legs under boots after hunting, and I dont keep him out for a full day anyway, unless with the BH which is only a couple of hours anyway, so dont worry too much about legs overheating. Goignthrough heavy ground etc shouldnt make any difference if the boots fit well. Personally I would rather be careful where I hunt regarding ground conditions and always boot my horse up without a worry!


----------



## poggio (29 November 2007)

I can see why people wouldnt but for me also the pros outweigh the cons. Keeping boots on for long periods causes overheating of the legs, aswell as the chance of grit/dirt rubbing etc, and more chance of doing internal damage.

But then the thought of taking mine without boots makes me cringe, they're eventers and always wear protection on their legs, for turnout and ridden work. If they were a different sort of horse I might not bother for hunting.. I use the fluffy N.E.W boots also


----------

